# Adult Sonic Fanfiction Site Apropriate?



## TikTikKobold (May 18, 2017)

I Have heard that there was some issue with sonoc the hedgehog fanart. As a writer of erotic literature, i want to know if adult sonic fanfiction is acceptable on this site or not?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, it is.*

*on the main site. Not on the forums.


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 18, 2017)

WAit... why can i post sonic smut on the forums and not the main site?


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 23, 2017)

If case anyone was wondering. I have posted a couple stories. One is a sweet little, sfw romance piece Knuckles and Relic (Safe for Furaffinity Edition) by TikTikKobold
The other is a sexy story that involves only characters that are 18+ www.furaffinity.net: Relic the Bad Girl by TikTikKobold


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2017)

Yeah, Sonic smut should be fine long as the characters aren't written as minors. Character ages is the only reason there's any issues with Sonic fanart, and if the characters are clearly aged up we don't have any issue with it.



TikTikKobold said:


> WAit... why can i post sonic smut on the forums and not the main site?


Because you can't post smut on the forums at all. The "Sonic" part has nothing to do with it.


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 25, 2017)

TikTikKobold said:


> If case anyone was wondering. I have posted a couple stories. One is a sweet little, sfw romance piece Knuckles and Relic (Safe for Furaffinity Edition) by TikTikKobold
> The other is a sexy story that involves only characters that are 18+ www.furaffinity.net: Relic the Bad Girl by TikTikKobold


Ah, Isee, I see. I take it what I've done so far is acceptable?


----------

